# tenshi timestamp

## hegga

is there anyone that knows how i can get the timestamps on the loglines included 

in the email report?

----------

## tigger^

no because that makes no sense.

----------

## hegga

from man tenshi:

```

 tenshi  is  a log monitoring program, designed to watch one or more log files for lines matching user defined regular expressions and report on the matches. The regular expressions

       are assigned to queues which have an alert interval and a list of mail recipients.

       Queues can be set to send a notification as soon as there is a log line assigned to it, or to send periodic reports.

       Additionally, uninteresting fields in the log lines (such as PID numbers) can be masked with the standard regular expression grouping operators ( ). This allows  cleaner  and  more

       readable reports. All reports are separated by hostname and all messages are condensed when possible.

```

should it not be left to the user to decide if it's interesting to include timestamps?

----------

## tigger^

Well, no. The whole point of tenshi is summarisation, every timestamp would be different, so we wouldn't be able to summarise anything. You'd basically just get an email version of your log file, whats the point?

----------

